# Injured military, RCMP officers win right to sue Ottawa in class action



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

We are all watching this very closely and hoping for a positive outcome.  



> *Injured military, RCMP officers win right to sue Ottawa in class action*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, June  6, 2008 |  1:58 PM AT  Comments13Recommend6*
> 
> ...



Here is the background from the DND/CF Ombudsman's site.



> *Reimburse Disabled Members: Military Ombudsman*
> 
> OTTAWA (October 30, 2003) – Military ombudsman André Marin recommended that immediate steps be       taken to end the clawbacks from ill or injured soldiers receiving insurance payments. In a report released today,       he urges that benefits received under the _Pension Act_ should not affect the amount of the long term       disability cheques these soldiers are eligible for.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's bullshit what the govt is doing.

Good luck to them all, they deserve it and more importantly they earned it!


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not looking forward to those fuckers taking away my money.... I hope this is sorted by then.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 6, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I'm not looking forward to those fuckers taking away my money.... I hope this is sorted by then.



Me to Mate.. I know how important it is..;)


----------

